# WindowsUpdate_00000643 WindowsUpdate__dt000



## sundance2008 (Feb 3, 2008)

A short while ago I posted about a problem installing a printer, that none of my hardware showed up, it just searched for hard- ware forever.

It appears the problem is much deeper than just hardware. I am unable to update windows 7 Net framework 4 saying there is an unknown error ( "WindowsUpdate_00000643" "WindowsUpdate_dt000 ). It gives me 30 possible errors and or solutions. It also appears I am connected to the internet but not to the network. All my other computers and devices are working just fine so it's this computer, not the network.

Any ideas on where to start with this short of formatting and starting over? I can do that but don't really want to.

Thanks

P.S. Windows 7 64bit

P.S.S. I have tried the "Fix It" utility that I am sent to on the MS site when I try some of the solutions suggested and so far it has not worked or it says it's FIXED but next reboot I'm asked to update again and they fail.


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Although the error message is different than what you are getting, try this link. Microsoft has some steps to fix this issue--if it's actually related to article.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976982 (scroll down to* Resolution*) and click the "*+*". Then click *Fix It*.

See if that helps.


----------



## sundance2008 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have already tried this, that was what I was referring to in the P.S.S. and it didn't work. It's says it fixed it but the next boot it tells me I have new updates (the same ones again) and they fail to install. I haven't tried method 2 but will this weekend when I have the time. Thanks for the suggestion, let me know if you find anything else that might help.


----------



## sundance2008 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sorry to say it didn't help.

This didn't work cause there was no Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile to double click on and repair:*
Follow these steps if you are running Windows Vista or Windows 7:

Close all applications.
Click Start, type Uninstall in the Search box, and then click Uninstall a program.
Double-click Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile.
Select Repair .NET Framework 4 Client Profile to its original state, and then click Next.
When the repair is complete, click Finish.
Click Restart Now to restart your computer.
When your computer is restarted, click Start, type Windows Update in the Search box, and then click Windows Update to install the latest Windows updates.

*This seemed to work but then when the system rebooted it did a auto update and Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile failed again, so nothing was auctualy fixed.
*
.NET Framework 1.1, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5
Follow these steps if you are running Windows 8:

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search.

Note If you're using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, and then click Search.
Tap or click Settings, and then enter the name of the app you want to find.
Tap or click Uninstall a program
Tap or click Turn Windows features on or off
Tap or click to unselect the box for .Net framework 3.5 (includes .Net2.0 and 3.0)
Tap or click OK and click Close when the uninstall is complete.
Tap or click to close the Uninstall a program window.

Follow these steps if you are running WindowsXP, Windows Vista and Windows 7:

To repair the .NET Framework 1.1, 2.0, 3.0, 3.5, use the .NET Framework Cleanup Tool to uninstall multiple versions of the .NET Framework, and then reinstall the components.

To do this, follow these steps:

Visit the following blog post:
.NET Framework Cleanup Tool User's Guide
Download dotnetfx_cleanup_tool.zip from the following site:
http://blogs.msdn.com/cfs-file.ashx...-90-44-93/dotnetfx_5F00_cleanup_5F00_tool.zip
When you are prompted, click Open, and then click Extract Now.
In the files that you extracted, double-click cleanup_tool.exe.
If you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, provide the password, and then click Continue.
In the Do you want to run the .NET Framework Setup Cleanup Utility? message, click Yes.
Note This tool may be in English only, but it also works for other language versions of Windows.
Click Yes to accept the license agreement.
In the Product to cleanup window, click the list, select .NET Framework - All Versions, and then click Cleanup Now.
Note The cleanup tool does not let you remove the .NET Framework 2.0 in Windows Vista or later versions of Windows because the .NET Framework is installed as an operating system component.
After the .NET Framework is removed, restart the computer.
Download and install the following components:
.NET Framework 1.1

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package

.NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1

.NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (this will also install the .NET Framework 2.0 SP2 and the .NET Framework 3.0 SP2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1
Restart the computer.
Visit Windows Update again, and then check for and install updates.

*
Any other ideas?

Thanks for the help so far.*


----------

